# Boxed Wine supplies



## qyhcat (Jun 30, 2013)

I just begun wine making but don't want to go after bottles, if I can avoid it. 
I am interested in suppliers of materials for boxed wine.
Looking for a design that still fits anywhere a 750ml bottle would rest, like wine fridges etc...

Feedback and references are welcomed.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 30, 2013)

Parish Bag N Box is the company that makes these boxes your looking for
http://parishmfg.com/bag-in-box-wine


----------



## DoctorCAD (Jun 30, 2013)

Fermtech Wine On Tap is made for home wine makers.


----------



## cpfan (Jun 30, 2013)

qyhcat: I've used the Fermtech ones and they work fine. A little difficult to fill without a helper, but I never did it very often. Perhaps someone with more experience would have some helpful tips.

Unfortunately they are not the same size as a 750ml bottle, as each bag holds up to 9 bottles.

http://fermtech.ca/wine%20dispensing/winedisp.html

Steve


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 30, 2013)

looks like a dragon blood container to meeeee.


----------



## qyhcat (Jul 1, 2013)

Found this one that preserves the size/shape...but not in US so have to find other product with similar packaging to test it.
http://www.tetrapak.com/packages/customerdesign/pages/default.aspx#/~Wine~~750_ml~~~~


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jul 1, 2013)

I have the fermtech: http://brewandwinesupply.com/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=tap&product_id=756
and the extra bags:http://brewandwinesupply.com/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=tap&product_id=757
Hope this helps!


----------



## dswaddling (Jul 15, 2013)

Would someone tell us more about how the Fermtech Wine on Tap system works? I see that it comes in three parts: container, tap, and bag. Can you fill multiple bags and store them outside the container (just using the container for the one being dispensed at that time)? What about the tap - do you need it to fill and/or store the bags or just when dispensing with the container? Thanks!


----------

